# KDE VS Gnome..



## amitava82 (Jun 10, 2007)

So which one do you prefer and why?

I've been using using gnome since last one year and I love it EXCEPT one silly bug. Nautilus does not truncate long file name there by leaving too much white space between icons and ultimately the desktop or file browser looks really ugly. This bug has been reported more than 4 years ago but no action has been taken. In KDE there is no such problem. It truncate long file name like windows explorer.

thing i don't like in KDE is Single click to open file or folder. Its more convenient to have single click to select item and double click to open it. I don't know if there is any option to change it like gnome...

well thats my opinion.. what about you guys?


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 10, 2007)

Gnome


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jun 10, 2007)

Gnome always
Also include XFCE


----------



## praka123 (Jun 10, 2007)

but this is a flamboyant question  so most prolly MODs may lock this one.
and this KDE vs GNOME,Vi vs emacs,Linux vs Vista wars will not have any end.
so i'll quote some words from gnome forum itself.
*gnomesupport.org/forums/


> praka123 wrote:
> thanks for pointing me the trick.anyways I end up in arguing with k*e fanboys afterall who wants to admit that ur DE is cr@p!
> 
> *Sargek:*
> ...





> praka123 wrote:
> then its OK  I just cant bear the anti-G*OME rants @ some of the forums i visit.
> 
> *Sargek:*
> I understand - I hate them too, but ranting back only fuels the fire. Everytime I read something about K*E and how G*K apps should be re-written in Q*, or about how "inadequate" G*ome is, it makes me ill. No big deal, G*ome isn't going away anytime soon!


 as what he quotes:
Yes,the BIG(M$?)  thing is troubling us.so lets unite all FOSS users,no fighitings!


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 10, 2007)

Well I didn't start this thread for fight. I just wanted to know which one they like and why? If i get enough good reasons (apart from long file name thing) for KDE  then i might give it a try.. No fighting guys...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2007)

KDE..i prefer KDE to GNOME
But i voted for both... Cos i like both


----------



## praka123 (Jun 10, 2007)

just look at the end  of the page for few of the locked threads of same title.
btwn the answer is simple=
GNOME means simplicity while KDE stands for Configurability.
It depends upon ur needs.
but being a GNOME user myself,i too think that  something somewhere seems wrong with their HIG guidelines 
..and without mentioning the crown of discussion reg GNOME vs KDE @
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=514945


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 10, 2007)

i dont have anything against GNOME.
only thing is i am more comfortable with KDE.
so i prefer KDE over GNOME.


----------



## zyberboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I like kde for its customizing ability and xfce for its unbelievable  lightness and eye candy(eg Dream Linux)
Both kde and gnom are bloated nowadays..


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 10, 2007)

Usually, KDE but since I first took a look at OpenSuSE 10.2's Gnome..... I am lovin' it....


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 10, 2007)

GNOME. It is light for my old BOX.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 10, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> thing i don't like in KDE is Single click to open file or folder. Its more convenient to have single click to select item and double click to open it. I don't know if there is any option to change it like gnome...



My My, all you have to do is go to KDE control centre and go to peripherals in that, then go to mouse and change it there. SImple !


----------



## dissel (Jun 10, 2007)

Gnome....preferable,

KDE is indeed a nice DM,Only disappointing thing is Konqueror which used as Window Explorer by default 3.xx series but this will change after releasing KDE4,
Then I will be a KDE fan.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jun 10, 2007)

i love both. KDE for it's applications and GNOME for it's ruggedness and stability (KDE sometimes crashes, though not too frequently)


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Gnome....preferable,
> 
> KDE is indeed a nice DM,Only disappointing thing is Konqueror which used as Window Explorer by default 3.xx series but this will change after releasing KDE4,
> Then I will be a KDE fan.


arguably konqueror may be better than nautilus-but new file manager-
Dolphin-is it's name.I tried it with kde4 opensuse livedvd-is nice somewhere remembering nautilus


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ Opensuse live CD? Where can I get that?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 11, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ Opensuse live CD? Where can I get that?


 

from downloads at opensuse dot org.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ It's a LIVE DVD.... not CD.... I thought they launched that mini suse thing....

But you can create a live CD, I thought he created one or got one somewhere....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2007)

both have their share of downfalls but KDE Window Shading has mesmerized me


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 11, 2007)

GNome for its uncluttered looks, KDE for functionality

However KDE 4 is also low on clutter, & finally new icons.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^ It's a LIVE DVD.... not CD.... I thought they launched that mini suse thing....
> 
> But you can create a live CD, I thought he created one or got one somewhere....


 No.a live CD it was.i d/l from somewhere in kde.org not from opensuse.org
edit:link for download:
*home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 11, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> GNome for its uncluttered looks, KDE for functionality
> 
> However KDE 4 is also low on clutter, & finally new icons.


yups , sad that KDE 4 is far away .


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> I like kde for its customizing ability and xfce for its unbelievable  lightness and eye candy(eg Dream Linux)
> Both kde and gnom are bloated nowadays..


I dont find GNOME bloated anywhere


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 11, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> No.a live CD it was.i d/l from somewhere in kde.org not from opensuse.org
> edit:link for download:
> *home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/



Aah... well, lets see what it is....

Aditya


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

I tried it for an idea on new dolphin file manager


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mint Linux "Bianca" KDE Edition has very cool menu. It also has Dolphin as technology preview. And Linux Mint 3.0 Gnome too has very cool menu. Check the screenshot here: *linuxmint.com/screenshots.html . Is it possible to get same menu style in ubuntu?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah.u may customize with themes if available.
*gnome-look.org is a good one to start/


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 12, 2007)

no, not the theme. I'm talking about the menu.
*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/menu.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2007)

hmm..that seems a special menu package :8


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been wondering about the same thing... Customizing the menu to my needs.... Any idea how to do that without getting into changing the source code?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2007)

This comes from Suse AFAIK. There's a tutorial on how to install it on ubuntu, too. But, I am not so aware. You will have to search around on the net.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2007)

that menu will be a seperate package and may be found in mint repositories?
wait..is it called mintMenu ?
*www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3120&sid=095c96629b96043c51b2593d174c99d9
may be u need to add mint repository to get that installed on Ubuntu feisty 
*www.linuxmint.com/repository/
u can try adding this one below if it is there.
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/6695/screenshotaddtopaneldw6.jpg
the menu is inspired from Vista/win-xp i think 
*img505.imageshack.us/img505/4121/screenshotdesktopjz9.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 12, 2007)

Cool.. I'll check it out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2007)

if its not available,apt-get install gnome-main-menu


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 12, 2007)

got it. Add this source:
deb *www.linuxmint.com/repository cassandra/
then update and install mintmenu


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 12, 2007)

I just downloaded Mint KDE Edition and I LOVE IT. Dolphin is very cool. After backing up Ubuntu I'm going to install it. Can't wait till KDE4...


----------



## max_demon (Jun 12, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> GNOME. It is light for my old BOX.


same here


----------

